# Lever operated compound/top slide.



## Dranreb (Nov 25, 2013)

I was thinking about making an attachment for broaching key-ways and similar jobs, and it occurred to me that a lever operated compound fitted with a QCTP could be quite useful, I had a spare compound assembly so this is what I ended up with.







The leverage worked out about right, it's effortless to use and seems to work OK so far, I'm thinking that with a number of tool holders set up it might even work like a capstan..

Bernard


----------



## RandyM (Nov 26, 2013)

Very Cool! I bet you'll get a lot of use out of it. You can be very proud of how nice it turned out. Thank you for the post Bernard.


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Randy, I've been practicing with it today and I think it's ready for paint now...

A couple of pics of the construction details, it all fits onto an Atlas compound without modification.



















No plans just SOTP engineering....

Bernard


----------



## RandyM (Nov 26, 2013)

Dranreb said:


> No plans just SOTP engineering....
> 
> Bernard



:roflmao: That is how do all my designing as well. Sometimes not so well. Thank you for the upto date detail. Good stuff.


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 26, 2013)

Neat job Bernard,
What are you using for indexing your chuck?

cheers Phil


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 27, 2013)

12bolts said:


> Neat job Bernard,
> What are you using for indexing your chuck?
> 
> cheers Phil



Hi Phil, for test purposes I was just using the 60 built in bull gear holes that are standard on most Atlas lathes.

Right now I'm attempting to make a 200 division direct reading cross slide dial, for that I have made an ally 'arbor plug' to hold a borrowed Bridgeport dial in the back end of the spindle. This set up isn't being very accurate so far, the marks being too small for the tip to lock into,  more thinking needed..a simple mark to line up with will most likely be the easiest, KISS rule applies here I think







Bernard


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 9, 2014)

Well guys, I used the thing to make a gear today! 

Way beyond what I ever expected to achieve, can't help it I have to admit to feeling a tiny bit chuffed with the end result!




Bernard


----------



## xalky (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice Job! It's a nice feeling to make things out of tools that you made...)


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 9, 2014)

xalky said:


> Nice Job! It's a nice feeling to make things out of tools that you made...)



It sure is Marcel :biggrin:, but my first try in ally wasn't too pretty because the compound tended to rotate under pressure, there where already a couple of convenient holes in the cross slide that I used to make stiffener, this fixed that problem and the second try was much better.




To cut this one took under half an hour, used a parting tool sideways for roughing, then finished with shaped tool 2 mins per tooth.




Stiffener 




Cutting the final steel gear took at least three times as long, but after watching videos of gear cutting under power on a lathe using a milling attachment that's probably quite a good time, and no fear of something going wrong and wrecking the piece.

And cheap (free!)


----------



## thomas s (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job Bernard what I dont get is how do you lock the spindle in place for each cut


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 9, 2014)

thomas s said:


> Great job Bernard what I dont get is how do you lock the spindle in place for each cut



Atlas lathes have 60 index holes cast around the bull gear and an indexing pin fitted into the headstock, so simple it makes me wonder why all lathes don't have this.

On reflection, it would save materials and money with a cast Zamak part, but cost would way too much to machine into steel or cast iron for the little use it would be to most users, so one up for Zamak then!

 :whiteflag:


Bernard


----------

